# contar valores diferentes en un rango



## mmajlgv (Oct 30, 2002)

Hola a todos. ¿Existe alguna funcion que me devuelva cuantos valores diferentes hay en un rango de celdas?

Por ejemplo: si en un rango de celdas tengo ("jose","luis","luis,","jose","andres"), que me diga que hay 3 valores diferentes, sin contar repeticiones. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 30, 2002)

Algo así:

=SUMA(1/CONTAR.SI(A1:A10,A1:A10))

ingresado como formula matricial (Con Control Shift Enter, no solo Enter como las fórmulas normales)


----------

